# Baldurs Gate Alternativen



## juppilein (3. November 2005)

Moinsen zusammen.

Ich habe wieder viel Spaß an Rollenspielen gefunden und suche nach Alternativen zu Baldur´s Gate II. BG1, Icewind Dale 1 und 2 sind vorhanden, ebenso Planescape Torment. Ich suche jedoch weitere vergleichbare Spiele, die vor allem durch eine ausgereifte, spannende und lange Story glänzen.

Grafik ist nicht so wichtig, die Steuerung jedoch schon, deshalb kommt für mich Tempel des elementaren Bösen nicht in Frage.

Neverwinter Nights ist auch vorhanden, würde aber nur Zähneknirschend gespielt werden, da es mir eigentlich viel mehr Spaß macht in einer Party rumzulaufen.

Denke das reicht an Infos, jetzt postet mal fleißig Alternativen 

Thx im Vorraus


----------



## ComKeifei (3. November 2005)

Probier mal Star Wars: Knights of the old Republic. Ist echt ein Hammerspiel. Steuerung ist am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber dann gehts ab. Kämpfe sind meistens recht einfach, doch dafür ist die Handlung sogar noch besser als in Baldur's Gate.
Hab's selber erst vor kurzem gekauft und hab keinen Cent bereut. Man kann gut oder böse sein, es gibt kleine Weltraum-Baller-Einlagen, Rennen, Kartenspiel, Beziehungen mit anderen Charakteren. Man hat sein eigenes Schiff, mit dem man von Planet zu Planet reisen kann.

Aber am wichtigsten: Man muss kein Star Wars Fan sein, auch wenn es der Atmosphäre gut tut.
Also wenn du auf eine tolle Story stehst,dann gibt es in diesem Bereich wohl keine Alternative...


----------



## juppilein (3. November 2005)

Kotor 1 habe ich schon damals durchgespielt, 2 mal, jeweils gut und böse und es hat Spaqß gemacht. ATM ist mir aber eher nach einem Fantasy-Setting wie in BG


----------



## Rabowke (3. November 2005)

juppilein am 03.11.2005 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Neverwinter Nights ist auch vorhanden, würde aber nur Zähneknirschend gespielt werden, da es mir eigentlich viel mehr Spaß macht in einer Party rumzulaufen.


hmm, afaik hast du doch auch ne partie in nwn. die addons sind, imo, pflicht.

wie wärs mit dungeon siege I & II ? :>


----------



## Dumbi (3. November 2005)

Hm, du könntest dir mal  Divine Divinity anschauen.


----------



## IcedRick (3. November 2005)

auf der aktuellen PC-Games DVD wäre Temple of Elemental Evil drauf, dass hat zwar aufgrund einiger Bugs damals nur 79% bekommen aber ich denke mal dass es inzwischen Patches geben sollte. Abgesehen von diesen Bugs ist das Spiel für Baldur's Gate Fans angeblich sehr zu empfehlen.

Ansonsten schau dir Fallout 1&2 an, ist zwar Endzeitszenario/Post Apokalypse statt Fantasyszenario/Mittelalter aber trotzdem genial...


----------



## Dumbi (3. November 2005)

IcedRick am 03.11.2005 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> auf der aktuellen PC-Games DVD wäre Temple of Elemental Evil drauf, dass hat zwar aufgrund einiger Bugs damals nur 79% bekommen aber ich denke mal dass es inzwischen Patches geben sollte. Abgesehen von diesen Bugs ist das Spiel für Baldur's Gate Fans angeblich sehr zu empfehlen.


Ich zitiere:


			
				juppilein am 03.11.2005 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Grafik ist nicht so wichtig, die Steuerung jedoch schon, deshalb kommt für mich Tempel des elementaren Bösen nicht in Frage.


Falls du es nicht wissen solltest: 
Tempel des Elementaren Bösen = Temple of Elemental Evil   *g*


----------



## IcedRick (3. November 2005)

Dumbi am 03.11.2005 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zitiere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, vielleicht gibt es da ja Patches...



			
				Dumbi am 03.11.2005 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du es nicht wissen solltest:
> Tempel des Elementaren Bösen = Temple of Elemental Evil   *g*



na göööö, sag bloß *gg*


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (3. November 2005)

juppilein am 03.11.2005 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen zusammen.
> 
> Ich habe wieder viel Spaß an Rollenspielen gefunden und suche nach Alternativen zu Baldur´s Gate II. BG1, Icewind Dale 1 und 2 sind vorhanden, ebenso Planescape Torment. Ich suche jedoch weitere vergleichbare Spiele, die vor allem durch eine ausgereifte, spannende und lange Story glänzen.
> 
> ...



Direkt vergleichbares gibt's eigentlich. Vielleicht noch KOTOR 1+2.

Von Dungeon Siege 1 und 2 würde ich deutllich abraten, da beide stark in Richtung Action-Rollenspiel gehen, und nicht mit einer wirklichen Geschichte ausgestattet sind.


Am ehesten würde ich dir zu Gothic 1 und 2 (+ Erweiterung) raten. Ist zwar eine andere Steuerung und damit ein bisschen anderes Gefühl, auch ohne Gruppe, aber storytechnisch und spielerisch einfach das Nonplusultra, der Olymp der Spielewelt, die Iphigenie der Rollenspiele     

Gruß,
Wetterfrosch87


----------



## Ping2 (3. November 2005)

Also wirklich vergleichbare Spiele gibt es glaub ich nicht. Aber eigentlich ist der "wahre Held" doch eh immer allein und deshalb würde ich dir die Gothic-Reihe, Vampire Bloodlines oder Lionheart empfehlen.

Ping2


----------



## Solon25 (3. November 2005)

Dumbi am 03.11.2005 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, du könntest dir mal  Divine Divinity anschauen.


Nix gegen DD, aber das ist ein reinrassiges Action-RPG 

Als BG Alternative kann man nur _Tempel d.E. Bösen_ nennen. Ich weiss gar nicht was Du gegen die Steuerung hast, es gibt weitaus kompliziertere in der Spielewelt  Würde aber raten 10€ zu investieren damit Du es patchen kannst, sonst wird es ärgerlich


----------



## Dumbi (3. November 2005)

Solon25 am 03.11.2005 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 03.11.2005 10:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, OK. Aber es hat eine interessante Story!


----------



## HLMorgon (4. November 2005)

Wizardry 8

Rollenspiel mit 6er Gruppe und erstklassiger langer Story. Einen Patch für eine gute deutsche Übersetzung gibts im Netz.
Allerdings nicht isometrisch sondern etwas altbacken 3d.


----------



## juppilein (4. November 2005)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Gothic 2 werde ich mir wohl mal ausleihen und es anspielen. Ob es mir zusagzt kann ich aber noch nicht sagen, wirklich vergleichbar sind die Spiele ja nicht miteinander 

Ich hatte erhofft. dass es ein ganz ähnliches Spiel wie BG und co. gibt, welches ich noch nicht habe, aber da habe ich mich wohl geirrt 

Schade eigentlich, denn die Reihe hatte einen Riesen Erfolg und hat auch heute noch viele Anhänger. Evtl. wird dies ja noch mals irgendwann erkannt und es erscheinen Nachfolger. Wünschenswert wäre es


----------



## Domingo (11. November 2005)

Mal was gaaaaanz altes: Das schwarze Augen 1-3. Das fand ich damals richtig gut. Aber ist jetzt halt schon deutlich überholt....


----------



## BML (22. November 2005)

Hab ich es jetzt nur überlesen oder hat hier noch keiner Icewind Dale vorgeschlagen ? Das ist ja eigentlich so ne Art Baldurs Gate 2 1/4 nur Kampflastiger! 

Und es gab mal so ein Spiel mit so nem Zombie oder so ! Irgendwas mit Torment glaube ich war der Titel das war auch mit der BG Engine gemacht.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2005)

BML am 22.11.2005 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich es jetzt nur überlesen oder hat hier noch keiner Icewind Dale vorgeschlagen ? Das ist ja eigentlich so ne Art Baldurs Gate 2 1/4 nur Kampflastiger!
> 
> Und es gab mal so ein Spiel mit so nem Zombie oder so ! Irgendwas mit Torment glaube ich war der Titel das war auch mit der BG Engine gemacht.



 => STARTPOSTING


			
				juppilein am 03.11.2005 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen zusammen.
> 
> Ich habe wieder viel Spaß an Rollenspielen gefunden und suche nach Alternativen zu Baldur´s Gate II. BG1,* Icewind Dale 1 und 2* sind vorhanden, ebenso *Planescape Torment*. Ich suche jedoch weitere vergleichbare Spiele, die vor allem durch eine ausgereifte, spannende und lange Story glänzen.



   



@topic: wie oft hast du denn schon BG2 gespielt? denn je nach wahl des chars und der partymitglieder wirst du auchbei merfachem spielen grundsätzich neues entdecken


----------



## Thodin_33 (23. November 2005)

Pool of Radiance II 

Spielt sich wie BG bzw. wie Icewind Dale (Iso, Party, ein bisserl linear, D&D, spielt sogar in den Forgotten Realms). Eigentlich ist es ganz gut aufgemacht, aber bei mir wollte der Funke einfach nicht überspringen....ich weiss gar net mehr warum...

Dann gibt es wie schon gesagt noch ToEE. Sehr gut zu vergleichen mit BG. Ich kann es dir nur empfehlen. Irgendwelche Bugs oder an eine verkorkste Steuerung kann ich mich net erinnern.

Aber an Baldurs Gate selber kommt nix ran....Dabei würde es mal Zeit mit Teil 3 an die Schwertküste zurückzukehren^^ Gothic 1/2 sind zwar exellente Spiele, aber haben mit BG eher wenig zu tun. Wenn du die zocken willst, dann spieleauf jeden Fall erst mal den 1. Teil.


----------



## MasterHeld (23. November 2005)

Domingo am 11.11.2005 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was gaaaaanz altes: Das schwarze Augen 1-3. Das fand ich damals richtig gut. Aber ist jetzt halt schon deutlich überholt....



So überholt dass ich es nicht mehr ans Laufen bekomme.... Verdammt


----------



## borbard (23. November 2005)

MasterHeld am 23.11.2005 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Domingo am 11.11.2005 17:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi

Die Nordlandtrilogie laeuft aber zb noch mit DOsBox einem kostenlosen Dosemulator auch auf neuern PC Systemen.
http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/news.php?show_news=1

mfg
b


----------



## BML (24. November 2005)

Herbboy am 22.11.2005 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> BML am 22.11.2005 21:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   äähhh ja ich also nunja ....  wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil 
ich bin offensichtlich im nachteil


----------



## BML (24. November 2005)

Lange und ausgereifte spannende Story ? Spiel ähnlich BG am besten in mit ner Helden Crew ? 

und um den Faktor 1000000 besser ? 

Hast du schonmal Ultima 7 ( Black Gate + Serpent Isle + die beiden Mission Packs )    gespielt ? Gibt ein Tool für Ultima das heisst Exult damit kann man das wohl ohne Probleme unter Windows spielen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach noch eins der allerbesten wenn nicht sogar das allerbeste RPG das jemals rausgekommen ist. Ein Blick drauf lohnt sich aufjedenfall alt aber genial !


----------



## urblockwest (24. November 2005)

nun. das gute an der bg serie ist, dass man sie wirklich mehrfach durchspielen kann, ohne dass die begeisterung nachlässt. war zumindest bei mir so.
noch mehr gilt das imho für planescape torment.

aber als alternative sei noch arcanum erwähnt. das spiel hat zwar auch eine etwas hackelige steuerung, aber auch an die kann man sich gewöhnen. das szenario spielt in der industriellen revolution und ist nett durchdacht und aufgemacht. hat mir echt gut gefallen. 
toeb ist imho nicht nur schwer zu steuern, sondern auch noch so sauscher zu spielen. bei beiden games hat man ne party.

finde arcanum wie gesagt ganz nett.

lionheart eher weniger. wirklich aktuelle alternativen gibts auf dem bereich ja leider nicht. schade dass sich die bg macher nicht doch noch zu nem weiteren teil hinreissen lassen, wo man als gott herumwütet. oder ein prequel. oder irgendwas anderes in dem szenario der schwertküste.
lg


----------

